# 6"+ in Toronto on Dec 2/07



## JD Dave

Our first plow was a good one. I took some pics and a small vid but I'm a little tired to upload them all now but will do it later.


----------



## lawncare18

come on wake up..jk... lets see the pics of you pushing the white gold.


----------



## JD Dave

I woke up just for you!


----------



## mike psd

can't wait dave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never a disappointment with your pics !tymusic


----------



## Rcgm

SHAWEETTT.
Me and my buddies are so pumped up ready to start pushing. Temp here was 24 yesterday then it got up to 41 over night and been raining all day :crying: . It is coming.

Nice toy you got there dave.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## grandview

So you actually do work!tymusic


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

nice rig dave:


----------



## Scottscape

C'mon man, we know you've got more pics of the equipment in action!


----------



## Tractor Plower

Can't wait to see 'em, Dave! That event was tough pushing at the end, no traction and the heavy, wet snow wasn't easy!
-Miketymusic


----------



## 04superduty

do you get better traction with the duals on?


----------



## big bird

so nice to see snow time to make the real money xysport


----------



## JD Dave

Had to relocate alot of snow last night, so I'm tired. Also had to salt everthing again this morning bacause it decided to drop down below freezing when the rain stopped.


----------



## JD Dave

Here's a some more. I should have taken more but I seem to forget!


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## cet

The pics look good. Do you think they are going to run out of salt this year? Last year we went through 600 tons and so far we have been through 150. Doesn't look good. Out again tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

You got some pretty sweet equipment there! This was a decent snowfall to start the year.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Nice pictures.

I forgot to take some, even when I did remember to take the camera for that reason.


----------



## mike psd

great pics dave !!!! get some rest before the next storm hahaha


----------



## Jt13speed

AWESOME pictures of those tractors plowing...gotta love the john deeres. Got any pics of the 8220 pushin any snow??


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

why do you plow with tractors and not wheel loaders???? cat/volvo ect


----------



## JD Dave

cet;444857 said:


> The pics look good. Do you think they are going to run out of salt this year? Last year we went through 600 tons and so far we have been through 150. Doesn't look good. Out again tonight.


My dad I were just talking about this, I'm a little worried! I can store 150 tonne in each coverall, so 300 tonne in total. Then if I feel a shortage is in the works I will make a couple of 120-150 tonne piles and tarp them. Round bale tarps are what we use to cover the piles, with skids around the outside, I hope we don't have to do this!!!! I'm going to get a couple loads from Candian to keep them in the mix also.


----------



## JD Dave

mike psd;444872 said:


> great pics dave !!!! get some rest before the next storm hahaha


I just had 6 hours sleep, I'm a new man now!! The 8220 caught something while back dragging and ripped the blade off. I know you guys probably wanted to see the carnage but I don't need the memories. It's all fixed now!! It was very wet snow and it was very hard to get traction at the end but we got it done. I still love the BIG storms!!


----------



## JD Dave

IDOCTORTREES;445114 said:


> why do you plow with tractors and not wheel loaders???? cat/volvo ect


My dad started plowing with tractors around 1970, when he got his first large mall. They worked well but weren't as good as the industrial loaders. We never needed the tractors on the farm in the winter so plowing was a good fit. A new JD 544 around here is about $150,000 and a JD 7220 is less then $75,000. The tractors have left hand reversers just like the big loaders now and have 25 mph road speeds. You can run a bigger blade on the 544 but 2 tractors will push alot more then one loader and if one breaks down you have a spare. Around here even the construction companies that need extra equipment for snow use tractors. We use to have to make all of our harness's but now you can buy them set up. A friend of mine had a 644H loader and a JD 3800 telehandler. He traded the 644 in on 2 3800's and a 7220. It's not that he didn't like the 644, just when it came to price/productivity you can't beat a tractor. If you are loading a lot of snow the 544 will win hands down but that's what it was built for.


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt

Hey Dave you said you had a video, lets see it!


----------



## JD Dave

04f350powerv-xt;445943 said:


> Hey Dave you said you had a video, lets see it!


I took the vid on my picture camera and I can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Dave, looks great! That was one hell of a tough storm. I was running out of traction by 7AM, from then on it took 3 times as long as it shoulda to move the snow. Good to hear the 8220 is fixed and up and running again!
-Miketymusic


----------



## JD Dave

Tractor Plower;446013 said:


> Dave, looks great! That was one hell of a tough storm. I was running out of traction by 7AM, from then on it took 3 times as long as it shoulda to move the snow. Good to hear the 8220 is fixed and up and running again!
> -Miketymusic


I actually plowed for about 4 hours myself with the spare 7220 and it was fun. Your right about it getting slippery, the pickups didn't make out very well in that storm. I went up to Newmarket last night to see all this snow CET was talking about. He wasn't lieing!!!


----------



## Tractor Plower

Haha, yah. they we're pretty lucky. Did it get as hard for CET to push as it was for us? Im at the Home Depot off Burloak this year, so i have *somewhat* similar weather that you do. 
also- that GM looks nice, i was talking to a local BOSS dealer who is trying to get rid of some old-stock V-plows. "Unbeatable pricing!" he says... It has me thinking! haha. 
Hows the rest of the week look for snow accumulation???
-Miketymusic


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt

I hope we don't have any more storms like the last one, what a pain in the ass! Took me twice as long as it should have. 
Hey Tractor plower, I was offered a contract at the new home depot at burloak, didn't want it, that place looks like a nightmare, is it as bad as it looks??


----------



## Tractor Plower

Haha, YES! that damn lot has nowhere to put snow behind or either side of the building! It has to be dragged ALL the way around and taken to one of the 2 corners. PITA! I was dragging box after box from around the building. When i was in the open lot i was making time like crazy. (the open space took me no longer than an hour and a half, and that's with all the accumulation on the ground.) The lot needs a tractor and a box, you'd be doomed with your truck and skid. 2 other tractors take care of the rest of the complex, they started 3 hours after i did and were done pretty mcuh at the same time. Mind you, they had a loader tractor stacking the snow. 
Sorry for hte hijack, Dave!
-Miketymusic


----------



## Tractor Plower

Dave, on second look newmarket does have quite the accumulation! was that fresh snow monday???
-Mike


----------



## cet

That was all fresh snow. there was 8" in most areas with some bad drifts. It was very light which was the only thing that saved us.

Dave saved my butt yesterday. I can't believe he drove that far to help someone he hardly knows.


----------



## William B.

JD Dave;445947 said:


> I took the vid on my picture camera and I can't figure out how to post it.


Make a photobucket account and upload it there. Then just post the link.


----------



## JD Dave

William B.;446364 said:


> Make a photobucket account and upload it there. Then just post the link.


Thanks for helping me, I started a new thread.


----------



## bosshogg

Looks like you have a nice lineup. Must have alot of work for all of that equipment.


----------



## bowtie_guy

Good shots Dave, I heard it was really comming down around your area.


----------



## JD Dave

bowtie_guy;447050 said:


> Good shots Dave, I heard it was really comming down around your area.


Thanks. Yeah it came down pretty good but it was probably like you see all the time.

Tractor Plower. It was real wet and heavy, then turned icy. I really liked it, hope to do it again soon. The big storms is what motivates me!


----------



## TEX

lets have some more tractor pics


----------



## rabbit16

JD Dave My dad's company delivers farm seed to pretty much all of new york and northern pa and some of the farmers like you plow snow. It works out good for them supposedly because they have alot of large striop malls and walmarts and stores like that which have large lots. They are also few and far between so they dont have travel as far. I wish we where getting the snow you guys are.


----------



## JD Dave

rabbit16;447797 said:


> JD Dave My dad's company delivers farm seed to pretty much all of new york and northern pa and some of the farmers like you plow snow. It works out good for them supposedly because they have alot of large striop malls and walmarts and stores like that which have large lots. They are also few and far between so they dont have travel as far. I wish we where getting the snow you guys are.


All in do time, you guys always get alot of snow!


----------



## cattrader

JD Dave;443745 said:


> I woke up just for you!


thats sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Here's a shot of our telehandler on Dec 16/07. I should have taken more but was very busy.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Looks good JD. It was practically a perfect storm, nice to push and handle! 
-Mike


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;445252 said:


> My dad started plowing with tractors around 1970, when he got his first large mall. They worked well but weren't as good as the industrial loaders. We never needed the tractors on the farm in the winter so plowing was a good fit. A new JD 544 around here is about $150,000 and a JD 7220 is less then $75,000. The tractors have left hand reversers just like the big loaders now and have 25 mph road speeds. You can run a bigger blade on the 544 but 2 tractors will push alot more then one loader and if one breaks down you have a spare. Around here even the construction companies that need extra equipment for snow use tractors. We use to have to make all of our harness's but now you can buy them set up. A friend of mine had a 644H loader and a JD 3800 telehandler. He traded the 644 in on 2 3800's and a 7220. It's not that he didn't like the 644, just when it came to price/productivity you can't beat a tractor. If you are loading a lot of snow the 544 will win hands down but that's what it was built for.


So, what your saying is tractors ( of a decent size ) can hold larger pusher blades & can handle larger volumes of snow while pushing? Do they have better traction than loaders? I'm just curious thats all ! The only thing I suppose is that they probly don't have as good of stacking capabilities for snow as loaders do. ( correct me if I'm wrong ) This will all determine wheather if I should buy a loader or a tractor for next year when I expand ! I think Kubota tractors are pretty sweet though! .....John Deere too!!!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;467645 said:


> So, what your saying is tractors ( of a decent size ) can hold larger pusher blades & can handle larger volumes of snow while pushing? Do they have better traction than loaders? I'm just curious thats all ! The only thing I suppose is that they probly don't have as good of stacking capabilities for snow as loaders do. ( correct me if I'm wrong ) This will all determine wheather if I should buy a loader or a tractor for next year when I expand ! I think Kubota tractors are pretty sweet though! .....John Deere too!!!


A loader is better then one tractor but for the price of a loader you can get 2 tractors. IMO 2 is always better then one if something breaks down. A loader will get more done no doubt but not enough to justify the price difference. As far as traction a loader will get better traction but by how much I'm not sure. kubota does make a good tractor but the larger ones JD wins hands down.


----------



## lawncare18

Is that your white ford truck??? I like that .. how many gallon fuel tank is that? you guys use that to fuel the equipment right on site? evereything looks great would love to see more pics. I ran a jd skid just like that last season great machine.. very warm when the heaters on, would sit in there in short sleaves all ngiht pushing and stacking.


----------

